# Hdmi compatibility



## MINKIE479 (Jan 14, 2006)

I have two VIPs dual tuner hd dvr 
i want to watch the same program on two tvs at the same time in hd
i am using element hd extenders however cannot find a splitter that works on both displays at the same time


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

MINKIE479 said:


> I have two VIPs dual tuner hd dvr
> i want to watch the same program on two tvs at the same time in hd
> i am using element hd extenders however cannot find a splitter that works on both displays at the same time


I have a powered splitter from Monoprice model HDP102 which works to split the signal to two TVs. Tried using two of them to split to three TVs but that didn't work even though I thought it should have.


----------



## MINKIE479 (Jan 14, 2006)

Grandude said:


> I have a powered splitter from Monoprice model HDP102 which works to split the signal to two TVs. Tried using two of them to split to three TVs but that didn't work even though I thought it should have.


Thanks Ill try that hopefully it works fof me.. I have two houses that i am installing in one has three 722 and the other has 2 so i have been looking for a solution for 4-5 months...


----------



## JWKessler (Jun 3, 2004)

Grandude said:


> I have a powered splitter from Monoprice model HDP102 which works to split the signal to two TVs. Tried using two of them to split to three TVs but that didn't work even though I thought it should have.


Beware inserting an HDMI splitter before an AVR (Audio Video Receiver). I did that and found I lost my dolby surround sound. The receiver was only seeing stereo audio. Moving the splitter to the AVR's output restored my 5.1 surround sound. Apparently these splitters modify the HDMI signal in some ways, which would also explain the inability to use more then one.

I'm not sure how you would split an HDMI signal to two full home theater systems with surround sound in both. In my case I have a single surround system and connect the split HDMI to a projector (no sound needed) and a secondary 32" TV (stereo is good enough).


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

JWKessler said:


> Beware inserting an HDMI splitter before an AVR (Audio Video Receiver). I did that and found I lost my dolby surround sound. The receiver was only seeing stereo audio. Moving the splitter to the AVR's output restored my 5.1 surround sound. Apparently these splitters modify the HDMI signal in some ways, which would also explain the inability to use more then one.
> 
> I'm not sure how you would split an HDMI signal to two full home theater systems with surround sound in both. In my case I have a single surround system and connect the split HDMI to a projector (no sound needed) and a secondary 32" TV (stereo is good enough).


In my case, I have a VIP722 feeding a monoprice powered HDMI splitter located four feet from the 722 and directly behind my Samsung HD TV. One output goes to a 30 foot HDMI cable over to my PC work station where I have two smaller TVs which I use as computer monitors using a second Monoprice powered splitter. The other output behind the TV was meant to go to the big TV but if I plug it in I lose the connection to my two TV/PC monitors. For now I have just left the big TV disconnected to the first splitter and then the two TV/PC monitors both work.

I haven't tried to go through my AVR do to the extra complexity of cabling which would be hard to explain but is a result of the design of the whole wall where everything AV is located.

I run the sound separately from my DVRs directly to the AVR, Onkyo.

If you saw my total installation and a diagram of how everything is interconnected you would laugh, or maybe cry. I tried to create a diagram once but got so confusing I gave up. As an aside, I'm glad my Harmony remote remembers what to turn on and off and what to switch where on my Onkyo AVR.

Oh, to add to the complexity, I also have a Phonic Ear device interconnected to both DVRs which drives a wire loop around the whole family room kitchen area (mounted in the attic) which allows me to listen to either DVR through my hearing aids with no sound coming out of my AVR or with the tuner on my AVR supplying sound to anyone else in the room at the same time.

It doesn't quite end there but I will end it for now.........


----------



## MINKIE479 (Jan 14, 2006)

I started this project as any good installer would, however the customer always trys to get what they want and as long as they are willing to wait and pay... what the heck...
1st VIP722 into a matrix switch 4 in 2 out
2nd same
splitter on BDP (Sharp) into both matrix switches 
then out to Living Room Via element hdmi extenders Prewired cat-5 150ft
then out to Family Room Via hdmi 100ft hdmi cable
then mirrored to Master Bed Room via 75ft hdmi cable
wha la all works well 
audio is fed to a harmon kardon multi room via Optical Audio from Receivers and DVD
audio is delivered throught the home via MDS-6A
*My new issue is programming the HK into multi room ditribution*


----------

